# Low watt...HighGain amps sugestions



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i posted a WTB add today..looking to buy a low watt, say between 10 and 20w amp. i got a blues Junior, wich i love for my clear tone, a small 15w marshall for my 80's tone with a OD, but i'de like to find something in the same lines, meaning low watt, 12" speaker that as a LOAD of gain basicaly, tube amp naturally. And as to be a Combo.

SO..you guys have any suggestions?.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...0W-Guitar-Amp-Head-without-Modules?sku=481125

Randall RM20? You pick the modules, so it can be high gain.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guiary said:


> http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...0W-Guitar-Amp-Head-without-Modules?sku=481125
> 
> Randall RM20? You pick the modules, so it can be high gain.


Thanks..but looking for a Combo


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

al3d said:


> Thanks..but looking for a Combo


add a single 12" cab:wave:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Egnater Rebel 20 combo? I don't know if it's high-gain enough for your needs, but it's been getting great reviews pretty much across the board.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...15Watt-1x12-Modular-Tube-Combo-Amp?sku=481260


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my solution is a low watt combo (traynor ycv15blue if you can find one) and a radial tonebone plexitube or hot british pedal.

does the trick for moi.

:rockon2:

-dh


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Koch Studiotone.

Tons and tons of gain in a tight little package.

I also like the VHT (Freyette) PitBull -- there's a 2xEL84 in the lineup that sounds fantastic, great gain.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Good suggestions so far...imaging a low watt amp with a Mesa Boogie Mark 4 gain....is that possible?..


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

al3d said:


> Good suggestions so far...imaging a low watt amp with a Mesa Boogie Mark 4 gain....is that possible?..


Run a Boogie with Yellowjackets?


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe a new Peavey Tube Vypyr? Digital preamp, tube poweramp.

Check out Blackstar amps too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Run a Boogie with Yellowjackets?


what's a Yellojacket?..and i don't wanna spend 1500$ on a combo boogie..a wee bit overkill..


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

al3d said:


> what's a Yellojacket?


http://www.thdelectronics.com/product_page_yellowjacket.html



> and i don't wanna spend 1500$ on a combo boogie..a wee bit overkill..


Meh. Eye of the beholder.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> http://www.thdelectronics.com/product_page_yellowjacket.html
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Eye of the beholder.


not talking quality wise...but rather stenght wise.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> what's a Yellojacket?..





iaresee said:


> http://www.thdelectronics.com/product_page_yellowjacket.html


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Took a little while to find but this module "mark series" will/should probably be released soon.

Sound clip:
http://members.cox.net/vhpete/mesaclip1.mp3

site:
http://www.gigmods.com/Page9.html


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Cheap...Fast...Good , pick 2

same applies, I'm going agree that the Egnator Rebel is the top contender if there is a budget.

We just got these in and it smokes: http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2009/Jun/Cornford_Roadhouse_30_Combo_Amp_Review.aspx (more gain on tap than the Harly)

You could also combine a Badcat Extreme Tone with a cleaner combo for some unbelieveable tube gain.

Andy


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I never mentionned cheap..

the Egnator Rebel i heard good things..but it's not a combo



sysexguy said:


> Cheap...Fast...Good , pick 2
> 
> same applies, I'm going agree that the Egnator Rebel is the top contender if there is a budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

al3d said:


> I never mentionned cheap..
> 
> the Egnator Rebel i heard good things..but it's not a combo












http://www.egnateramps.com/Rebel30112.html


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dan_ said:


> http://www.egnateramps.com/Rebel30112.html


OH..i did'nt see that one..


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

al3d said:


> I never mentionned cheap..



Well, if your not feeling cheap, check this amp out. It's availlable as a head or combo.

http://www.mojaveampworks.com/index.php?id=10,0,0,1,0,0

http://www.mojaveampworks.com/index.php?id=5,0,0,1,0,0#coyote

Shawn.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Traynor YSC50 1x12 combo amp, and to me it has tonnes of gain! If you use the boost channel with the modern switch and scoop switch on, it's is very modern metal sounding.
I cover some metallica stuff in my band with it easily.
Check it out.

http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=392


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh and the best thing about it, is that it has a 15 watt mode or full 50 watt mode.

I leave it on 15 pretty much all the time, sounds good at low volumes, but also screams when you crank it up.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Budda SD18

18 watt, 2 x el84, tube rectified, 2 channels with a more than passable clean side(also takes my pedals well) and a gain channel that I use without any OD/dist. pedals. And it's been a long time since I have used an amp w/o any OD help. And LOUD for 18 watts. Cool looking also.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

interesting topic to see opinions on, especially for someone like myself who's looking for about the same thing ('cept maybe as a head?)
seems that size, wattage and gain go fairly hand-in-hand. nothing tames volume like a good attenuator, but for simplicity sake it sure would be nice to have the equivalent of bogner/mesa heavy with decent clean/dirt range in a good sized 10-25watt amp...
then again, not overly shocking that no-one seems to build a 3ch over-the-top feature-filled screamer in a 10watt 1x12 combo...

I really hope you find the right solution and share your find with us as I'd like to find something similar for myself to cover those wonderful modern gain sounds.


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out a Krank Rev Jr. 20 watts, 2 channels.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2VVPv8WUKE&feature=related


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Diezel Schmidt is 15w 3ch with 6v6's










It's low gain by Diezel standards but you'll have no problems playing chromatic scales in feedback with one hand (if that's your thing)....NOT cheap! I ordered 2 today.

Andy


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> Diezel Schmidt is 15w 3ch with 6v6's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ordered 2?...LOL

looking for a combo anyway


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Read some decent reviews of "blackheart"- don't have one tho.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> Good suggestions so far...imaging a low watt amp with a Mesa Boogie Mark 4 gain....is that possible?..


How about one of these?











Mark IV puts out 30w in class A/triode mode. Using the variac will drop this even more, at the expense of sagging the amp's response.

Mark V does 10, 45 and 90w in pentode. Switching from pentode to triode will shave another 15 or so watts off the higher of those two numbers (down to about 30w and 70w respectively. Again, engaging the variac will sag these numbers a little more.

The Lonestar does 10w, 50w and 100w, though the lead channel is more Mark I than Mark IV. It has a variac as well.

And lastly, the Lone Star Special does 5w, 15w, and 30w. Tends to sound more British however due to the EL84 power section.

I'd probably go for the Mark V over the Mark IV.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

screamingdaisy said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> Mark IV puts out 30w in class A/triode mode. Using the variac will drop this even more, at the expense of sagging the amp's response.
> 
> ...


I sold my boogie..don't realy wanna get into Boogie realy. and i want something smaller...those 100 pds combo are'nt my thing anymore. and paying 3200$ for a Mark V, is not an option, for that kinda money, i'de get MUCH MUCH better i'm sure.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a Marshall 1974X 18 W which has nice gain.......I absolutely love this amp for the Classic rock band I'm in. 

My Dr Z Maz Jr hasn't seen much play time lately.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> I sold my boogie..don't realy wanna get into Boogie realy. and i want something smaller...those 100 pds combo are'nt my thing anymore. and paying 3200$ for a Mark V, is not an option,


Mark V retail is $2000 in the US (+$100 for the 1x12 model). Even with exchange and the import markup they shouldn't retailing for $3200.




> for that kinda money, i'de get MUCH MUCH better i'm sure.


Not if you're looking for something with a Mark IV kind of sound. I understand what you're saying though...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

stratman89 said:


> I have a Marshall 1974X 18 W which has nice gain.......I absolutely love this amp for the Classic rock band I'm in.
> 
> My Dr Z Maz Jr hasn't seen much play time lately.


now THAT if i could find used..i'de jump on it


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

There was one on montreal kijiji last week

Andy


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

al3d said:


> now THAT if i could find used..i'de jump on it


There's a 1974X at L&M here in Victoria fo $1250, half what I paid new.

L&M will ship between stores I think.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> There was one on montreal kijiji last week
> 
> Andy


it's still there, he's asking 1750$...the last 2 sold on kiiji sold for around 1200$ to 1300$ that dude as been trying to sell it for ages. he puts it up...takes it down..puts it back up again.


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

I picked up an Egnater Rebel 20 just recently; it's only been a month but it's been the happiest month I've had in a while. This thing is awesome and you can get such a wide variety of tones.

...But before I derail the topic, for low watt "hi-gain" - I would suggest the Tiny Terror. Or better yet, wait for the "Dual Terror" to come out.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

how about an orange tiny terror? combo

The already legendary Tiny Terror, and now in combo form.... all the features of the original head, all valve, 15 watt, switchable down to 7, our unique two stage pre-amp which uses just three controls. All in a high quality 18mm plywood cabinet and fitted with a fantastic Celestion G12H-30 70th Anniversary speaker.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I built a Trinity 18W 112 for under $1000. Sounds amazing. If your good with a soldering iron....


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the handwired 1974x and 2061x but they are not high gain.....and VERY loud

I picked up a Badger 30W which comes in a combo version with power scaling but again, this is not a high gain amp but more on the plexi side of things.....

You might want to consider a digital amp for low wattage/high gain......YMMV.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Soldano Astroverb combos go for ~1K most of the time.


Very cool little amps.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Nobody talked about the new Hughes&Kettner Statesman Quad EL84!
It's a pure Class A 20W and it's CRAZY(Thanks Archer).....I tried one yesterday at Italmelodie and.....i'm speechless!!!I'm trying to sell my Mesa F-50(Really too loud for me) to buy one.They sell it under $1200.:smilie_flagge17:
Look at the specs :http://www.hughes-and-kettner.com/products.php?mode=prod&id=116


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

In my experience saying a product 'blows' means that the product is NOT very good.

My local H&K dealer has had issues with the Statesman series....they seem to break down a lot. 

They do sound really good.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Archer said:


> In my experience saying a product 'blows' means that the product is NOT very good.
> 
> My local H&K dealer has had issues with the Statesman series....they seem to break down a lot.
> 
> They do sound really good.


Sorry about that!The amp is a little monster of tone!!!!It's one of the best sounding little amp i've heard and tried.The clean channel remind me of a Vox AC15 with bright and sparkling tone at every volume....but the gain is dirty and powerfull,i tried it with a Gibson Lespaul Studio,and the harmonics flows so easily,that i asked to the saleman if the Gibson was modded!
It was loud and clear,but very warm in the same time!It really sounds like what you can expect from a ClassA amplifier!!!!!
Go to your dealer and try it,you'll love it!kksjur


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Another amp that "blows"  is the Vox Night Train....I've heard nothing but stellar comments....the price is also stellar (less than $US500)


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a single ended mini JCM800 with power scaling from Rocky Top amps -maybe not face melting hi-gain but definitely in the right camp. Also check out Thunder Tweak amps -they do some cool low watt/hi gain stuff.

http://www.rockytopelectronics.com/rivercitymagic.html -I don't see it on their new site but Jesse would make you one lickety split.

http://www.sonicdeli.com/ThunderTweakWeb/amps.htm -check out the short block and I quote..."If Van Halen lived in an apartment this is what he would play"


----------

